
Amazon confirms it keeps your Alexa recordings basically forever - KirinDave
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/07/amazon-confirms-it-keeps-your-alexa-recordings-basically-forever/
======
tmd83
I thought there were articles a while ago (related to some murder and Alexa
recording) that Amazon don't keep the recording? Am I miss remembering things
or this was well known. Regardless this seems another example of just hoarding
data while the users are none the wiser. And when this leaks and current or
future ML solution makes a mess of peoples lives with false recordings it will
be too late.

